

Facebook Just Copied Google Wave and Reverse Marketed It - KleinmanB
http://brandonk.com/?p=214

======
QuasiPreneur
Let's hope it gets the same fate as the Wave did... death.

Although new exciting and innovative... it's too radical and rather little too
open. Not to mention, when will you ever get your work done.

I was watching Mark Twain Award to Tina Fey last nite and they showed a little
clip from the movie Mean Girls which she wrote. Basically that scene
epitomizes what will happen if you try to maintain a massive multiple thread
msgs. You'll eventually get to a point where you won't know what you're saying
to whom.

